# For Ed and Bob.



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Can you say perfect Baby?


Coach!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

thats 17-0....all for you Ed....



Coach!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Just say Cheese.......*

Go Packers.....can you say Cheese?  

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ha ha ha! I picked against the Sea Chickens! Dont tell! I'll get lynched.  

Goin' into Lambeau not being able to run the ball or stop the run with an undersized defense in the snow. "Shaun Alexander goes left...curls up in the fetal position for a three yard loss." ...duh.  

Well so far I picked right...'cept for the Bolts over the Colts.  

Looks like the Pats and the Pack to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I was wondering what the hell this thread was about. I'm a Falcons fan and usually just sit quitly during playoff times.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*So short sighted... tisk tisk....*

Are we forgetting the "New York Football Giants" ?? "Big Blue", the "G-men", the "Big Blue Wrecking Crew" or simply "Jints" ??... Take yer pick of whatever sounds best to you as they head for the big dance and your team rides the bus home thinking ... well, maybe next year.  nd


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, since my 'boys are gone I'd like to see a Manning vs. Manning show. At least we did better than last year.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> Well, since my 'boys are gone I'd like to see a Manning vs. Manning show. At least we did better than last year.


Well that ain't gonna happen....Try this. Pats win it all.. Simple.. Soprry Nutter Maning Jr is gonna fold like a tjet on my work bench and set his won Playoof record.. Most turnovers in a game lol......Diego will be star struck and never be in the game Favre will forget his geritol and Wes Walker will be offensive player of the game....But then i am biased, i remeber cheering for the pats when they was called Bawston and had minutemen on the helmets.. lol...


Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

"The Pack is Back"!!

Pack...zilla


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

My team is long gone too, but it's kinda funny.....

The Pack and the Giants matches up a former Southern Miss QB against a former Ole Miss QB. Now how did that happen, playing in the deep freeze? I'm with the Z Man, I'm I have to lean for that gray haired wonder from Kiln, Mississippi, but I'll enjoy this game. 

I saw the Pats pull it out of their, um, hats against Baltimore and NY, have to think they can be beat in the super bowl, that is CAN, not will.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have two to go or it won't matter for the Pats. :dude: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

MmmmmmmmmmmExtra Cheese please! Go Packers!!!










Bob...Packer Fan...zilla


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*what?*

What a *CHEESEY *post.......

Scott


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

18-0.. cheese heads should be chilling thier whine for the real team.. you are so gonna be unhappy.....


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Want sum ketchup fer that hat?*




coach61 said:


> Maning Jr is gonna fold like a tjet on my work bench


... Jints !

nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What the ....*

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...      

:wave: bye,bye Super Bowl :wave: 

Bob..."Not Enough Cheese"...zilla

P.S. The Giants kicker sucks....really! LOL :jest:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Too bad So sad -- haha Brett not this year either. :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

GOOOOOOOOO GIIIIANTS!!! mj


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Pats by 3 in a yawner......Giants Suck and kicking like that won't win the big game, it was the packers to lose and guess what Bob? They did...lol.... Go Pats!

And I have been a fan since they was Boston....

Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*So sorry Bob-oh*

Ha ha ha ha ha ! The ghost of Matt Hasselbeck!

Packers get the ball in overtime ...and "their gonna score"

Pick six da uther way! LOLOLOLOLOL

Nuther picked the "Gnats" ! I gotta watch his pics more carefully. This weekends games were great! Frankly I could care less who wins in the end. In general I tend to root for the dog just on principal...however wouldnt be nice to see the Pats drive a stake through the hearts of the living dead (72 Dolphins)? 

Along with permanetly shoving a cork in their annual Champagne celebration, shutting Mercury Morris up so he can go back to rehab would be priceless!

When Schula began talking asterisk attached to any Pats records (RE: spy gate); I thought it would only be fitting that the record books be amended to reflect a little Coca leaf next to all their ancient and "pure" records...LOL pure Peruvian flake is more like it!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Two excellent games for sure. I always enjoy title game Sunday better than the Super Bowl. Go Pats. Dave.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

coach61 said:


> Pats by 3 in a yawner......Giants Suck and kicking like that won't win the big game, it was the packers to lose and guess what Bob? They did...lol.... Go Pats!
> 
> And I have been a fan since they was Boston....
> 
> Dave



You were saying..............
Read em and weep

Later,
Keith


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*There is ...*

... no joy in Mudville today. nd


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

well I did say it would a yawner and had the 3 pts right...both teams should have lost that was not good football and even worse coaching. Big bill made a costly mistake and Ny took advantage. was impressed with NY's D was not impressed by the pats front 4 as a REAL football coach I found the game to like really really suck.. You armchair guys may have thought it was exciting but I knew how it would end soon as Bill passed on the feild goal, I did watcth the whole thing to see the rest of the comercials lol.. Mind you even there FOx loaded the realy good ones to the start of the game. So over all .. yawn....


Coach!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

coach61 said:


> Pats by 3 in a yawner......Giants Suck and kicking like that won't win the big game, it was the packers to lose and guess what Bob? They did...lol.... Go Pats!
> 
> And I have been a fan since they was Boston....
> 
> Dave


Sorry Coach......... Giants by three, Manning the hero, Pats the goat!! Giants don't suck now!! mj
Funny folks always say it was a bad game when their team is on the short end. It was great to see the Pats blown off the line and Brady squashed like a bug. Yes Great game.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

go patriots 19 and 1!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

actually City I am not like that at all. Giants Defense was the only unit playing well.. neithe roffense earned a check expecially the Pats front 4. I have watched a lot of football, written a lot of sports columns on it.. that was not a good game. I was hoping by some fluke the nfl would go you guys suck Green Bay and San Diego get to play the rest of the game.. lol.. Manning did a good job with what he had which wasn't much.. Brady did a worse job with a heck of a lot more.. Commercials. All the good ones played in the first quarter.. So not sour grapes Giants won it. and Wanted it a lot more then the pats but neither team would of beat anyone else in the league yesterday.. hence bad game.. amazing how arm chair fans show up like times like these.. bet 99% were not N yfans before last weekend.. can ya say band wagon......


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I have to agree.... this was not a good game by any degree. I didn't really care who won (Seahawks long gone =( ), but the game really came down the the last half of the 4th quarter. Those last 8 or 9 minutes were as exciting as anything I have seen, but that does not make a great game.

I enjoyed Tom Petty, but the commercials were lame, and the game was a snoozer until the end.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I agree Marty. Tom Petty was the best part lol..I would ahve enjoyed a more open game maybe 4 quarters of like the 8 minutes would have been great.


Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

coach61 said:


> I agree Marty. Tom Petty was the best part lol..I would ahve enjoyed a more open game maybe 4 quarters of like the 8 minutes would have been great.
> 
> 
> Dave


I agree with you Coach on the level of play (Except the Giants D) but since both teams played only fairly well it made it exciting instead of a blowout by one team. The Giants were extremely lucky to win. When the Pats scored the 4th quater touch down i almost turned the TV off. As a big fan of the game you know the part that luck plays. It was on the Giants side that night.
I actually predicted that if they both play the same level of game they played in their final playoff game the Giants win. They did. mj


----------

